

A discourse on web-frameworks - lost

* Zeus would rather write his own.<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; your own what?<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Web framework.<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; I don't know what that is<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Pandora: An app that takes care of the glue for web applications<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; what is the glue?<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Pandora: Well, you need a webserver, usually a templating system, a nice interface to the information provided to the webserver, a way of routing URLs to specific modules, &#38;c.<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; why make it so complicated?<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Pandora: As opposed to what?<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; simple<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; How do you propose making it simple?<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Pandora: There's a lot of bookkeeping involved in any web app of a decent size<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; what sort of bookkeeping?<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Forgetting, for a moment, the issues of making a webserver (say you're using FastCGI with Apache or something), having bits of HTML scattered through your program really isn't a neat way of doing things, and it becomes completely unmanageable very fast for applications of any appreciable size<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; ok so you need lisp macros<p>* Zeus laughs.<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; am I wrong?<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; what's funny<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Pandora: Do it and show me.<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; Zeus: I still don't know what's funny<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; If you tried it, you would.<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; Zeus: exactly what is it I have not tried?<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Apparently, designing any kind of large web application :-)<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; Zeus: that is the problem right there, you are complicating things<p>* Zeus laughs.<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; Zeus: Why would anybody write a large program instead of a small simple one?<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Er, because as great as the UNIX philosophy may be, sometimes people need an application that does more than a single string transformation.<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; I direct you, for example, to http://www.amazon.com/<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; Zeus: Right, and there is the false assumption, there's no reason a program that does more than a single string transform has to be complicated<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; I see<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; So how do you propose offering the features of Amazon without the program being complicated?<p>&#60;Pandora&#62; Zeus: You're only asking me that so you can laugh again<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; Of course.<p>&#60;Zeus&#62; That would be why you didn't answer this question last time, either?  :-)
======
dandelany
Hahahah. Heh. Heh.

I don't get it.

